# Demonhunter's Picture Thread



## P. Novak (Mar 5, 2006)

Im back!  

My *4" female G.rosea*'s New home.











and here she is...






someone was grumpy today... *3.25" Female P.murinus*






new pics of my *4" Female A.seemanni*











these 3 beauties ... 
*2" unsexed Gorgyrella sp*





*2" unsexed Gorgyrella sp*





*3" unsexed Gorgyrella sp*






possible premolt..sluggish and webbing more.. *2" unsexed C.cyaneopubescens*
















another possible premolt.. sluggish and seclusive.. *2" unsexed G.aureostriata*
















*7" female P.imperator*





and her newly established burrow...











enjoy!


----------



## beano3k (Mar 5, 2006)

Thats a great shot of your P. murinus.  Nice collection.


----------



## MRL (Mar 5, 2006)

That is one spoiled rosea! 

Great shots, thanks for sharing.


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks alot both of you, 

my P.murinus is usually not aggressive and very handleable. but today she prbly was pmsing 

ill have more pics up in the following days, and ill take pics of my new arrivals coming soon, three 4" P.cancerides(2 female , 1 male)


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 8, 2006)

well i recieved my 4 P.cancerides today! thats right 4!! he sold me 4 instead of 3 ( 2 females, 2 males) what a great person!!! they all have eaten and have been housed already, 3 out of 4 have already kicked hairs at me! meanies! Im planning on mating them when they mature, what size does the male usually mature at?

Heres some pictures

*5" Female P.cancerides - #1*










*4" Female P.cancerides - #2*










*4" Male P.cancerides - #1*










*4" Male P.cancerides - #2*


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 9, 2006)

aw.. no one likes my new babies..


----------



## MRL (Mar 9, 2006)

They are very nice. Good luck with your breeding.


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 9, 2006)

thank you! 

sadly i cant breed till the males mature out.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Mar 10, 2006)

demonhunter said:
			
		

> sadly i cant breed till the males mature out.


Luckily P.cancerides are fast growers!


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 10, 2006)

great pics! I love the Gorgyrella sp. They're adorable!


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 10, 2006)

fast growers.. slower growers... i still cant wait lol!  

and yes the trapdoor spiders are adorable, until you have to deal with them face to face then they are mean little b****es.


----------



## Rounder (Mar 11, 2006)

I really like your setups, they look nice, I like the rocks too.  I use peat moss and cork bark in all of mine.  This summer I'm going to take some time and set up some good looking enclosures.


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks rounder! I think having good looking enclosures is the best because if you cant see the spoider you have a nice looking enclosure to look at, of course i always see my G.rosea but like my Emp cage, i Never see them anymore, so i look at this...


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 12, 2006)

oh and heres my new baby girl, *6" female P.imperator* that i bought and added to my older P.imperators enclosure, and they are living fine together.


----------



## Scorp guy (Mar 14, 2006)

cool cahes! those are the coolest i have ever seen dude!!! u gotta give me some pointers! what did u use for bedding?


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 14, 2006)

ha thanks alot! well it didnt all come to me at once, you just have to play with it, try things out. See what works for you. They really end up nice though. Thanks again and enjoy


----------



## common spider (Mar 15, 2006)

Thats a very cool P.imperator I like the second pic it seems like the color is better in that pic.


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 15, 2006)

@ common spider - thank you dude, i really like the second pic too, it makes it seem like its in the wild kind of.

to everyone ill have more pics of everything next week.


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 19, 2006)

alrighty heres some new pics 

my *1.5" unsexed B.vagans* has molted and is prbly now around 2"
















I also found my *.75" unsexed N.chromatus* has molted...is now 1"






my *5" Female P.cancerides*...











...and her newly furnished home.


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 20, 2006)

so many views but no replies..


----------



## Scorpiove (Mar 20, 2006)

Very nice picss .  I like the enclosures!  Very realistic looking.  Makes me want to go try it again.  First time I failed because there wasn't enough rocks/pebble area beneatch the dirt for the water to go.  If the water goes in it will stay .  Next time I wanna set up a false bottom with crates and a pump to pump the water back out.  Your tanks are so realistic and beautiful also I hope to set up some wood in the same way.  Very nice I can't say it enough .

Edit: I forgot to mention the molt pics.  Those are awesome to very nice!  Wish I could catch mine molting I don't have any molt pics yet.  I find it very fun to take pics of these guys.


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 21, 2006)

Thank you, i love my setups, im very happy with them, of course after i get frustrated with making them, making sure everything is the way i like them. I say nothing is better then a natural setup. All my adult Ts will be getting them soon. I have no life so its quite easy to catch my ts molting. Thanks again though. Ill post more pics later.


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 25, 2006)

my computer has been down for a couple of days, so.. it may be awhile till i get new pics up, i am only able to get on the internet or even a computer at my friends house.


----------



## tima (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice Ts, man...nice pics, too.  Your little vagans is really cute...I can't wait until my vagans slings start to show a bit of color (They're still at the brown-and-black stage).


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 27, 2006)

@ tima - thank you! Im so glad my B.vagans is out of that stage!

Some New pictures...

my *1.75" Unsexed B.vagans*











my oldest Girl, *4" Female G.rosea* .. she is so fat











First time seeing both of my Emps together.. *7" and 6" Female P.imperators*











and this beauty... 5" female P.cancediers


----------



## Fierce Deity (Mar 27, 2006)

Those are some nice enclosures/T's.  I like natural a lot, I'm going to try and make really nice ones.  I want to go with the exo-terra for the background, but they are pretty expensive to buy a lot of them.  As for the leaves, just make sure they don't rot and cause fungi and mold.


----------



## NastyNate (Mar 27, 2006)

come to my house and make my enclosures for me huh?


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 27, 2006)

great pic of the enclose men


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 28, 2006)

@ fierce diety - thank you!! yes i would love to have some of those but like you said too expensive! 

@ NastyNate- lol thank you that mean alot, but i believe you can do it yourself, its not hard at all!

@ kirdec - thanks alot kirdec! Me and you have soime thing in common haha


----------



## Bedlam (Mar 28, 2006)

Those are some great enclosures!  Well done!!! :clap: 
I love the moulting shot.  Great timing on that one.


----------



## Cthulhu1254 (Mar 28, 2006)

Very charming spiders.  Cute as buttons!


----------



## Parahybana3590 (Mar 28, 2006)

demonhunter said:
			
		

> thanks alot both of you,
> 
> my P.murinus is usually not aggressive and very handleable. but today she prbly was pmsing
> 
> ill have more pics up in the following days, and ill take pics of my new arrivals coming soon, three 4" P.cancerides(2 female , 1 male)


pms
pre-molt-syndrom


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 28, 2006)

thanks all you guys!! The enclosures arent as hard as they look, just go outside and pick up stuff, and form it how youd like, youll eventually get something that looks good. 

Oh and its not Pre-molt-syndrome... its Post-molt-syndrome ;P


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 28, 2006)

OH ya today was a good day!!!!

*4" Female G.rosea*






+

My newly arrived *5" Mature Male G.rosea*






=

True Love... and then..





Back off!


----------



## Bedlam (Mar 29, 2006)

AMAZING SHOT OF THE FANGS!!!!!!  :clap:


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 29, 2006)

These Pictures Are Marcelo..

*1.75" Unsexed B.vagans*


----------



## TheNatural (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice Ts man, congrats.
I like the leaves.
Nice pic os the fangs.


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 30, 2006)

@ The Brazil - thanks alot! i Think the leaves add an extra something! 

Oh btw.. I mated My roseas Today(3-30-06) and many insertions were made..only lasted about 5-10 mintues. The male charged the female again after he charged her on the 3-28-06 pair up. Wish me good luck.


----------



## Fierce Deity (Mar 30, 2006)

Good luck on a sac!
Be sure to post more pics.


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 31, 2006)

thank you.. ill be posting pics soon.


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 31, 2006)

alright well heres G.rosea Mating #2 ... they stayed connected for about 4 min. The female the began trying to get back and the male persisted in mating, till she slid down the rock(as you can see in the pics) then they both backed off..


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 2, 2006)

just some recent pictures...

*3.5" Female P.murinus*


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 2, 2006)

The last pic of your P. murinus looks great.
Don't forget to take in the nearest future as many pics of G. rosea eggsack as you can!


----------



## Scorp guy (Apr 3, 2006)

you must have the most colorful collection on the boards man! haha, very nice enclosures:clap:


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 3, 2006)

@ Dark Raptor - Thanks, she was being very cooperative when i tryed to take the pic. Ill be sure to post pics of the progress. 

@ Scorp Lovr - Ha ya right! Thanks though. The enclosures just take time, but at the end its worth it.


More pics coming soon...


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 3, 2006)

alright well i changed my *5" female P.cancerides* enclosure because... The branch that was in there kept getting some kind of mold on it from the humidity. So i changed the enclosure around. Tell me what you think of it now. Thanks


----------



## JCola (Apr 4, 2006)

Looks great to me.  in fact, they all look great!


----------



## Parahybana3590 (Apr 4, 2006)

looks great, man! Arent P.Cancerides suppost to be fairly agressive?


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 6, 2006)

thanks alot guys!  Yes P.cancerides are supp[ose to be a ggressive and mine is!


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 10, 2006)

Heres some new pics of my *4" Female A.seemanni*










My *2.75"*(new size) *unsexed C.cyanepubeoscens* Molted yesterday!  Next molt should be adult colors.



















































And Some of my Newly Aquired Friends...
*L.hesperus #1 *with Sac





*L.hesperus #2 *





*L.hesperus #3*


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 11, 2006)

Also some type of *Wolf Spiders*.. Anyone know their scientific names?
1 Female and 1 Male in this pic





All 3 Females and 1 Male in this pic... all the females have sacs


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Apr 11, 2006)

you have a lot of great pics demon hunter the widows are awesome hope to see some pics of the sac an slings when they bust out of it


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 11, 2006)

hey thanks!! i cant wait till all them little ones pop out either!


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 11, 2006)

very nice collection! :clap:   i don't think i'll be owning any widows anytime soon though heh


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 12, 2006)

haha thanks! thats what i thought, till i decided to keep one and they are very interesting to watch. 

More pics will be up later guys...


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 17, 2006)

Just felt like posting two new pics of my *5" Female P.cancerides*, which seems pretty thin, shes having some trouble catching crickets in her new enclosure(the one up more) So im waiting till i get some roaches(they wont be able to fit in the tiny tiny crevices that the crickets do), try those, if she still cant catch em. Ill get some meal worms, and i know shell be able to catch these. Anyways here she is...


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 18, 2006)

Finally After 2 months after she molted, she makes her home. Can you guess who she is?


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 18, 2006)

p murinus?  congrats on the molt either way.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks, and you are correct!


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 21, 2006)

Well im trying out natural sunlight instead of flash now. So here some pics of the Burrow my *5" Female P.cancerides* is making.










and here she is snuggled in..


----------



## Ewok (Apr 21, 2006)

I really like the rocks and leaves that you use in you cages , and I bet the tarantulas do too haha.


----------



## Parahybana3590 (Apr 21, 2006)

Again, stunning Pics and Stunning Ts:clap: ! What I want to know though is how you always seem to get pics of the Ts when they're molting?I've yet to whitness one of my Ts molting...oh well, I guess I'll just have to get more ! Again, great pics!


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks guys!!! Well i catch all my Ts molting because, i make no plans when i see one of my Ts in premolt, The only thing i do is go to school, and none of my Ts have yet to molt while Im at school. So im in a way lucky and prepared.


----------



## MindUtopia (Apr 22, 2006)

demonhunter said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!!! Well i catch all my Ts molting because, i make no plans when i see one of my Ts in premolt, The only thing i do is go to school, and none of my Ts have yet to molt while Im at school. So im in a way lucky and prepared.


haha, yeah I tend to catch a lot of mine as well, which is great.  It helps that I do a lot of work from home so I get to check in on the "children" throughout the day.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 22, 2006)

Well yesterday i aquired three New Ts and rehoused a couple of my old Ts, first up my new Ts.

*3" unsexed C.crawshayi*










*3" Female? E.pachypus*.. i love this species.















Last but not least...*4.5" unsexed G.aureostriata*..this makes my second one, but the other one is only 2" and in premolt.















My *4" Female G.rosea's *New home..





Gravid?





This is where my *3.5" Female P.murinus* now lives..





here she is starting to create her web.






Bare with me on the bluryness and such, im still trying to get the hang of using natural sunlight.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 22, 2006)

haha well me and you are the lucky ones! I love catching them molting, so exciting.



			
				MindUtopia said:
			
		

> haha, yeah I tend to catch a lot of mine as well, which is great.  It helps that I do a lot of work from home so I get to check in on the "children" throughout the day.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 23, 2006)

aw noone likes my new babies, oh well i do  

anyway heres a picture of where i keep my babies

From Right to Left and top to bottom:
*Book Shelf*
Top 10 gal. holds G.rosea
Middle 10 gal. holds P.cancerides
Bottom 10 gal. holds G.aureostriata
Top shoebox holds P.cancerides
Bottom shoebox holds P.cancerides
*White Tall Case*
Top Kritter Keeper holds E.pachypus
First Middle Kritter Keeper holds H.lividum
Second Middle Kritter Keeper holds A.seemanni
Bottom Kritter Keeper holds P.cancerides
Shoebox holds G.rosea
*Shelf and Desk*
Cube Aquarium holds P.murinus
Long slender Aquarium holds 2 P.imperator
All the vials and small containers include:
G.aureostriata
C.cyaneopubescens
C.crawshayi
B.vagans
2 B.albopilosum
L.parahybana
N.chromatus


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 24, 2006)

Alright my turn for some wonderful comments on the above pictures!


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 26, 2006)

Some more pics to add with the previous posts! Sorry for some of the bluryness, still trying to work with only Natural Sunlight.

First off My *2.75" unsexed C.cyaneopubescens*, im thinking next molt adult colors? :? 










Now the *4.5" Unsexed G.aureostriata*...










Followed up by one of my Favorite Species... *3" Female E.pachypus*





Now my Hopefully Gravid *4" Female G.rosea *and her enclosure...















Some New pics of my *4" Female A.seemanni*










After a Pinhead Invasion, heres my P.imperators New Tank


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 27, 2006)

Moderaters, if you dont mind can you please delete this thread, i plan on making a new one.


----------

